# Malice in wonderland



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Anyone got snoops new album yet,

i got it yesterday and love it


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

I wanna rock is a good song


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

definatly:thumb:

1800,pronto,Thats the homie are also banging, ooooooowe


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

gonna give it another listen to on my way back from work i reckon.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

It's a nice album - I love I wanna Rock, 2 minute warning, Secrets & I actually like the R&B style tracks eg luv dunk & Special.
Check out the Mayer Hawthorne remix of Gangsta Luv (from the More Malice album Snoop just released) - sooo much better than the album version!!!!

I'm a huge snoop fan (got all his albums), but i find that he is inconsistant with his albums. 
The problem I have with the last few snoop albums is the south style tracks which don't suite him, plus the albums lack direction - he needs Dr. Dre to executive producem & The D.O.C. co-writing!!!

After Doggystyle, NL Top Dogg, Tha Last Meal & The Blue Carpet Treatment were excellent Snoop albums imo (they also had the Dr. Dre involvement in the projects).


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

kh904 said:


> It's a nice album - I love I wanna Rock, 2 minute warning, Secrets & I actually like the R&B style tracks eg luv dunk & Special.
> Check out the Mayer Hawthorne remix of Gangsta Luv (from the More Malice album Snoop just released) - sooo much better than the album version!!!!
> 
> I'm a huge snoop fan (got all his albums), but i find that he is inconsistant with his albums.
> ...


havent got The blue carpet treatment yet but its on the to get list, Ego trippin is a good album bar a few tracks,

do agree that a bit of DRE influence is needed again to bring a bit of rawness back into it.

ive always loved snoopdoggs stuff since doggystyle album and i see it that times and his influences change which will be reflected in his music, at the end of the day snoopdogg rocks imho


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah he can still rock it when he puts his mind to it! I love his laid back smooth style.

Definitely get the Blue carpet treatment!!!! Check out 'Think About It' he killed that track (as good as anything on doggystyle imo), Boss Life & 'Round Here' - Produced by Dre & co-written by the D.O.C., samples Dido's Thank You, but it's different to Eminem's Stan


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I forgot to recommend Tha Dogg Pound - Dogg Food album if you like Snoop.


----------

